# Verkaufe ein Ticket für 'Video Games Live' in Stuttgart am 15.11.2014



## knobi1480 (14. November 2014)

*Verkaufe ein Ticket für 'Video Games Live' in Stuttgart am 15.11.2014*

Hi,
da meine Begleitung leider nicht mitkann habe ich ein Ticket für das gradiose Konzert 'Video Games Live' am 15.11. (also morgen) in Stuttgart über.
Wer also Lust hat mitzukommen schicke mir bitte ein PM. Preis ist 60 Euro (Orginalpreis 72 Euro)
Übergabe wäre dann vor Ort, da ich ja selber schon noch hinfahre.
Bis dann,
Andi

Hier ein Kostprobe vom Konzert: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBpzVD4GZ8E


----------

